# My new Fav Girl



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I picked up 3 females for Onyx the other weekend (thanks again), Ebony a broken balck and tan, Ivory a white with some faint tan bits and this little cutie Sterling. ive forggoton her colour, she was from her simaese group.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

AWWww, that second pic is precious!


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Aww, she is a doll! So cute.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

peeping out that piece of wood the picture is a show winner fantastic.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

She's lovely, she looks like she's playing hide -and-seek in the second picture, gorgeous!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

thanks guys, she was hiding in the log to advoid the camera, ill have to upload the other photo of the log, its got 1 mouses head poking out one end and another mouses bum poking out the other.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Glad she is settling in. Hope the others are doing well too.

Sadly I am having to get rid of all my meecies so I'm glad a few people on the forum have some of my babies that I can keep up to date with. I'll be gutted when mine have to go - moving and can only take the dog. If you know anyone who wants any real youngsters or a mum and pinkies in our area, please give me a shout, we move on sat morn


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

thats a shame you cant take them. i would love a pair of your siamese. im going away on friday but could come up tomorrow or thursday.


----------

